# Vise advice.



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm wanting to upgrade my tying vise. I want to get a vise that I can rotate around to check my raps on the jigs/flies i tie.

Right now I'm using a Colorado Angler Supreme Vise. http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...uctDetail/Fly-Tying-Vises/prod71258/cat101069

It doesn't hold the hooks worth a dang, and they slip out.

I've got around $125 to spend. the vises i'm looking at are the

Griffin Superior 3ARP Vise. $112 on Griffins web site. http://www.griffinenterprisesinc.com/vises.html
I got to tie on this vise while teaching the fly fishing merit badge at scout camp. I liked it, but wish i could have spent more time with it.

Peak Rotary $149 at Sportsmans so a little over my price range, but would be willing to go up a little to get a better vise.
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...il/Fly-Tying-Vises/prod999901366190/cat101069

Traveler 2000 Cam Vise. $159.
http://www.renzetti.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=194

I mainly tie marabou jigs on size 8-2/0 jig hooks, and Buggers. I might try later on to tie smaller flies. I just want to get a one, and done vise since this is will probably be the last vise I get.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never known anyone that didn't love their Renzetti. Take one of your hooks over to Sportsmans and stick it in the different vises and see which hold the strongest, and allow you do to do what you like to do.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats a good idea. I didn't notice the Renzetti at Sportsmans. I'm going to stop by the fly shop here in town to see what vises they have to try them out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The shop in Heber will probably let you use their display vise and try it out. Take a few supplies for some typical flies and I'd bet they'd let you try out what they've got.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Renzetti traveler is what I tie on and I love it. It may be a little small for tying huge streamers but otherwise a fantastic vise. Might have to look on ebay or something to find one for $125 though.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Stopped in the fly shop in Orem. I tried the Regal Rotary vise, and really want one. The guy there was great, and bent some hooks for me to see how well the vise held the hooks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a regal knock off that I've had now for close to 20 years. I really like it, though mine is not a rotary. I've never had a hook slip in all those years. It is rock solid. But I do covet the Renzetti. One of these days I'll get one.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I've seen the knock off, and will be giving it a once over when i get to Sportsmans.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've tied everything from size 22 midges, on up to wrapping jigs, and 2/0 deer hair mice on mine. No adjusting. And it will hold any size hook.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Have any of you that use the Renzitti or a similar vise have any problems with the vise breaking hooks or shooting out the hook if it is nit in the vise correctly? I like the looks of them but I have heard some different reports on the above issues.

I have a Griffin Mongoose vise now that I really like and have had no problems with but it is not a rotary and I want to upgrade. I have been looking at the Renzeitti as well as a Peak. I also like the Griffin Blackfoot Mongoose.

Mark


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I've got a regal knock off that I've had now for close to 20 years. I really like it, though mine is not a rotary. I've never had a hook slip in all those years. It is rock solid. But I do covet the Renzetti. One of these days I'll get one.


I have the same vice. It does everything that I need.
You can rotate it but it isn't made to spin dubbing.
Well worth the money.


----------

